# AIM's Recurve Take-Down Bullseye Bow



## WoolyWelsh (Sep 9, 2006)

Seeking _any _ information, opinions, etc., on this bow. Is it close to centre-shot, or is it a true centre-shot? Any advice on selecting a proper arrow rest and / or cushion plunger? 

This bow will be used with a finger tab or finger glove. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

I've shot only a couple of arrows from one. Our club has 6 or so for teaching beginners. Several of the beginners have later bought their own. 

The riser is drilled for standard AMO fittings, i.e. plunger site, stabilizer, etc. IMO, the bow is pretty well made. I personally have not seen or heard of a failure in either limbs or riser. 

The limbs do not have ILF ends, so new limbs must be bought specifically for Bulls-eye. If you want to change limbs (length or weight) you have a limited number of sources.

As the bow accepts standard hardware, an archer could buy the Buck-eye without a major investment, add a good sight, stab, rest, etc. as the budget allows, then upgrade to an ILF type riser and limbs, move the accessories to the new bow, and still get a good buck or two by selling the Buck-eye.

In my opinion, its a very good bow for the money for a beginner. If you want to upgrade later, or lose interest, there is always a market for these bows.

Sorry, never checked into the center shot on this bow.


----------



## DMerry (Mar 13, 2006)

*AIM Bullseye*

I cut my teeth on this bow, bought two and sold them on ebay for about what I paid. I put a Chiba plunger and a Hoyt super rest on it and never looked back.


----------



## alexvpaq (Nov 28, 2005)

got a bunch of people shooting these at my club. Seems to shoot well can accept almost everything like any other bow but! It's lighter and isn't ILF better deal than a PSE Optima if you want my opinion ( BTW I Do own a PSE Optima and it's about the same quality...)


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

The bows are cut past center to accomodate a plunger. The best and cheapest rest to use with it would be a plain old Hoyt super rest.


----------



## bowman86 (Sep 9, 2006)

i work in an archery shop and have sold a few. we only had one case with limb failure. the laminant had cracked through the first layer. personally i think the guy had missused it. I.e over drew the bow. from what i have see nthey are built ok. the only problemi have seen is the limbs (top and bottom) seem to pull different lbs. even though the say they pull the same

all in all a good bow for beginners


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

WoolyWelsh said:


> Seeking _any _ information, opinions, etc., on this bow. Is it close to centre-shot, or is it a true centre-shot? Any advice on selecting a proper arrow rest and / or cushion plunger?
> 
> This bow will be used with a finger tab or finger glove. Thanks everyone!


WoolyWelsh:

They are cut very close to centershot.

My wife shoots the AIM Internature as a barebow with
no plunger.

If you take some care to select your arrow spine correctly,
and don't mind spending some time to make custom weighted
glue in target tips,
then you can get away with the Hoyt Super Rest,
no foam spacer,
and just super glue the plastic arrow rest directly to
the riser.

I like to recommend the large size Easton G-nock,
(size 0.098)
and then make up a custom B-50 dacron string.

I like 12 strands with Halo Center Serving in size 0.019.
I run the tag end down the entire lenght of the center serving,
plus the 12 strand string bundle gives me a perfect fit
for the large size G-nock.

A well built recurve string,
some Jazz arrows modified for the unibushing
or the Easton Platinum Plus with G-nock,
and the lowly AIM Internature bow can be quite accurate
up to 30 or 40 yds.

If you upgrade to the Easton Redline carbon arrows,
then you can extend the range quite a bit.


----------

